

Boring Boston Tech Companies That Are Actually Interesting - loser54
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2011/03/03/you-snooze-you-lose-10-boring-boston-area-tech-companies-that-are-actually-interesting/?single_page=true

======
jasonjei
A company that I think many consider less than interesting on HN is "ITA
Software," who is solving the age-old O(n) problem of a million ways to
purchase a ticket and have made traditional travel agents obsolete (e.g there
are 400 x 400 different combinations for BOS to SFO round trip, so 160,000
different ways to fly a round trip ticket, plus 10,000 for fare conditions and
booking classes, resulting in 1.6 billion possible combinations). They're the
people that power Orbitz, United, Continental, Southwest, Air Canada, and so
forth. And they also power HN beloved Hipmunk.

~~~
gbelote
I hear they also write much of their software in LISP

------
sghael
What's with the sudden surge of Boston tech scene cheerleading articles on HN?
I'm new to Cambridge (just moved here a few months ago), and so far have
nothing but love for the area (even compared to 8 years in Bay Area). But it's
starting to feel like there is ugly duckling syndrome in the air.

Winter's almost over. Hold it together people. We're almost there.

j/k

~~~
gbelote
Vivek Wadhwa dissed Boston when speaking at an MIT event and that sparked the
topic:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2281824>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2281966>

And FWIW my startup is in Cambridge too and I really like it here.

------
replicatorblog
My company fits that description.

Ostensibly, we make medical devices that serve the diabetic population.

Realistically we've developed the first FDA cleared medical device that works
with iOS and have a pipeline of awesome "mHealth" products.

[http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662351/blood-glucose-monitor-
fo...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662351/blood-glucose-monitor-for-the-
iphone)

Boring? Perhaps, but we are hiring 50 people. There is something to "Unsexy"
markets. Everyone wants to work on the next great music startup, but if you
can grit your teeth and handle medical software there is huge opportunity to
make cool stuff and serve BIG markets.

~~~
herval
Dude! Your product sustains at least 4 buzzwords in a single sentence and has
a nifty design - it's definitely NOT boring :-)

------
hsmyers
Title has nothing to do with article--- fix it.

